# ‘SLUMDOG MILLIONAIRE’ Internet Piracy Guilty Plea



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Press release from US Attorney's Office:



> United States Attorney's Office
> Central District of California
> 
> Release No. 09-086
> ...


http://www.usdoj.gov/usao/cac/pressroom/pr2009/086.html


----------

